# Look, I'm tired of you guys - - - - -



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

always cooking your fancy-dancy calorie conscious deserts.
I've looked at all your sugar-free, fat-free, sodium-free stuff and today is KEY LIME PIE day !!!
with real sugar, real cream cheese, real sour cream, real sweetened condensed milk, real whipped cream.
this is what last year's batch looked like - and will make me three 9 inch pies today.
put in the fridge until tomorrow. then eat one and freeze two for later. (cut into serving size first).
so ya'll just go ahead and fix your all healthy meals - I'm going with Cheese Cake !!
















p.s. ~ oh, to me, a "serving size" is a quarter of the pie. so the frozen pies will be cut into 4ths before freezing.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

John Smith_inFL said:


> always cooking your fancy-dancy calorie conscience deserts.
> I've looked at all your sugar-free, fat-free, sodium-free stuff and today is KEY LIME PIE day !!!
> with real sugar, real cream cheese, real sour cream, real sweetened condensed milk, real whipped cream.
> this is what last year's batch looked like - and will make me three 9 inch pies today.
> ...



I'm the same attitude, in the fall with Punkin pie cheesecake.

Then Pecan Pie.

Freeze a couple, and mid July, thaw them, and have a Birthday party of one.

Mine, ALL mine. 


ED


----------



## fishycomics (Mar 30, 2021)

You ship, or you invite us over for a sample. Enjoy the Pie.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you using real key limes Johnny? My dad used to go down to the keys and load up on key limes from my uncles yard. He would bring them home and squeeze and save the juice. He would put the juice in ice cube trays and then after they freeze he would put them in plastic bags and keep in freezer until needed.
He used key limes in many dishes and there really is no oher lime that can take its place. Key Limes have a distinct flavor.

I am with you on the fat free, less calorie thinking. Its been proven a moderate healthy diet is better for us than counting calories and eliminating fat. Besides it tastes 100 times better.
We buy only full fat everything. My wife on accident picked up a bottle of fat free salad dressing. It sits unopened by the door to be returned unless I can find someone to take it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

oh yeah - real Florida Keys limes.
I have a friend that went fishing down to Marathon and he asked me if I wanted some fish (oh heck yeah).
and I said - plus a dozen or so fresh limes if he could find some. (and he did).
there is some controversy about the Key Lime being the same as the Peruvian or Persian limes in the grocery store.
I have never actually compared the two, but they look about the same. I guess they would work just as well if you are not one of those purest guys that "must have" the 100% pure ingredients: I am not one of those guys.
_and this thread is not the place to debate one type of lime over the other._


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> always cooking your fancy-dancy calorie conscience deserts.
> I've looked at all your sugar-free, fat-free, sodium-free stuff and today is KEY LIME PIE day !!!
> with real sugar, real cream cheese, real sour cream, real sweetened condensed milk, real whipped cream.
> this is what last year's batch looked like - and will make me three 9 inch pies today.
> ...


DOOMSDAVE: "Doctor, what's that strange noise from inside my chest?"

DOCTOR: "Well, it appears to be your arteries hardening. Hmm. Watching those fantasy food channels, again?"


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I only eat artificially flavored imitation wood chips and styrofoam. But your pie looks good!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> My wife on accident picked up a bottle of fat free salad dressing. It sits unopened by the door to be returned unless I can find someone to take it.


You could add fat. . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Low Fat, Low Flavor...your pie looks good!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks - I changed horses mid-stream while going through the list of ingredients I had on hand.
went from the basic/authentic Key Lime Pie to Lime Flavored Cheese Cake LOL LOL.
and I must say - it is really good !!
I like to use the Keebler 9" Graham Cracker pans. and while mixing the ingredients, I put the pie shells
in the oven for 15 minutes @ 300* with the oven door propped open slightly. this removes the moisture
from the crust and makes it extra crunchy. just a matter of personal taste.
they've been in the fridge overnight so I'll have some for lunch and see if it was successful or not.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Key Lime pie has got to be my favorite pie, I never though about a Key Lime cheese cake, I bet that is really good. I make a lemon ice box pie that is really good and only three ingredients, I wonder if that would work making a Key Lime pie?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Jim - I prefer Cheese Cake over a "pie" any day of the week.
there are probably hundreds of "authentic" Key Lime Pie recipes on the internet.
you just have to cruise through them and select what fits your palate the best.
LOL they are not for the "health conscious" if you use the suggested ingredients.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Artery clogging or not, I can't think of a better way to go. Lol. Thanks for sharing John.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

John Smith_inFL said:


> oh yeah - real Florida Keys limes.
> I have a friend that went fishing down to Marathon and he asked me if I wanted some fish (oh heck yeah).
> and I said - plus a dozen or so fresh limes if he could find some. (and he did).
> there is some controversy about the Key Lime being the same as the Peruvian or Persian limes in the grocery store.
> ...


Key Limes most definitely have a flavor of their own. Not something that can be substituted in a key lime pie.
Not sure about the other two limes you mention, but if they taste like key limes they would work well to being authentic.
I made a lime pie once. Used regular grocery store limes. It was great. But it was not key lime pie.
So, I am relegated to the grocery store where on occasion they have key limes.
It is then I make key lime pie.


----------

